
Continuous Integration for Snabb Switch - tokenrove
http://mr.gy/blog/snabb-ci.html
======
tokenrove
I find the following quote very provocative but interesting and worth
discussing:

    
    
      continuous integration should not be an external tool,
      but part of the program it tests in the same way a
      program's test suite is part of that program.

